# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Razer naga USB problem

## Thaadevil

Soo my razer naga cable decided to jump off my USB, do anyone of you know if I can connect it to every USB or just that one & if soo how do I do it?

Very thankfull for help, no shops open at x-mas and I got things on PC that have to be done!!

----------


## Winsane

Have you heard of this new thing called google? Not trying to be rude, but it took me literally 5 seconds to find this:

The 5-Minute USB Fix - YouTube

----------


## hurripaska

Also, describing this kind of problem can be kinda tricky without a photo. It would help a lot I'd say.

----------


## Thaadevil

> Have you heard of this new thing called google? Not trying to be rude, but it took me literally 5 seconds to find this:
> 
> The 5-Minute USB Fix - YouTube


I freaking googled for 2 hours what the 0.o

Edit; didn't really help, pic inc

----------


## Thaadevil

https://i.imgur.com/DCJr7.jpg


Off topic , yes you can see my broken wrist x)


As you see where I putted those black things it broke

----------


## Thaadevil

Bump all I wanna know is if the cable is connectable to any usb!  :Smile:

----------


## Storm301

Yes all usb cables and wiring are the same, with the exception being USB 3 (but that would only be on an external hard drive) if you're going to wire another USB into the naga you'll need to look up the schematics on the naga to figure out where to solder the Data +, Data -, V+, V- . but it shouldn't be too difficult.

----------


## Thaadevil

> Yes all usb cables and wiring are the same, with the exception being USB 3 (but that would only be on an external hard drive) if you're going to wire another USB into the naga you'll need to look up the schematics on the naga to figure out where to solder the Data +, Data -, V+, V- . but it shouldn't be too difficult.


Thanks alot, will try some day!  :Smile:  

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk

----------


## coldman

sorry to bring up some what of a dead topic, but i just wanted to post a bit of info for the OP. If you end up getting a new naga mouse, i would go to best buy. I work at best buy myself (not trying to be a salesman, just putting the info out there), but if you get a protection plan on your mouse at the store, it would cover you on something like this. so you would either get a replacement if they still make the same model, or store credit for the market value of the mouse when you go to fulfill the plan. Again not trying to be a salesman, I was just throwing it out there for the OP to think about if he does to get a new one

----------

